# Clerics and EoM



## Outergod (Dec 22, 2002)

First of all, this book freaking rocks.  

For my question:  What do you do with domains for clerics?  If you basically change clerics into diety-worshiping white/black (red/grey?) mages how do you work in the domain thing?  Give them bonus spell lists?  Has anyone done any conversion work on "domains to spell lists" for the FRCS?

Again, the book destroys.

Outergod.

Edit:  Just saw the thread re: clerics...my bad.


----------



## G.A. Donis (Dec 23, 2002)

I suppose you could just copy the domain spells as is and give them to either the Red or Grey Mage as additions to what the book shows.  The other option of course would be to convert all of the domain spells to the EoM system.  That would just be a matter of looking through all the domain spells and matching them with the proper elements (that should take no time at all, right ).  I don't have any of my books with me, but I recall that Spiritual Weapon is a domain spell of my cleric of Heironious.  I think this would be duplicated with Create [element] Object where the element could be anything, but Force might duplicate the "feel" of the original spell the closest.  Either way, the domain spells would possibly not draw from the Magic Point pool?  That might give them too much of an advantage over the other sub-classes.  Maybe they should just draw from the MP pool at a "discounted rate" something like half-cost?  I don't know.  Truthfully, I'm not very good at this kind of tweaking.

The Red Mage strikes me as the most cleric like since they have Life as one of their elements and Evoke Life appears to be the Cure Spells.  If you wanted to closely model the Cleric, then the Red Mage would also need the Armoured Casting Boon to get rid of spell failure chance.  It looks to me like this is not something they should be able to get if you follow the Red Mage class EXACTLY as it is presented on page 25 of EoM.

Honestly, I was hoping for more discussion on the book than what seems to be happening.  I really like this book and it has even brought me out of lurker mode because I'd be very excited to discuss the book with others.  The more I read through it and study it, the more my "obtusiveness" seems to dwindle, so hopefully I'll get a good handle on it eventually even if I have to just be bull headed about figuring out the nuances myself 

I now leave the floor open for discussion.......


----------



## Outergod (Dec 24, 2002)

*Clerics*

Yes, Red mage seems to be the closest.   Or you could do a straight Mage and require that they take Armored Casting as their initial Major Boon.  Since Mages are already proficient with all simple weapons this should be pretty close to what's needed.  Then, you'd have to figure out the turn/rebuke thing....that might be another Major boon that they get at 1st level with the removal of a Major boon down the line.   I haven't thoroughly studied the book yet so turn/rebuke may have been touched on...

Outergod


----------



## G.A. Donis (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't see anything in the book which talks about turning/rebuking.  Some possible things that could be done to duplicate that ability using spells:

1.  Abjure[undead] might be close but that isn't quite like turning and isn't supposed to be available to a Red Mage.

2.  Possibly the creation of a Banish[undead] spell list. 

3.  Command[undead] or Compel[undead] could be used although they aren't supposed to be available to Red Mages.

Of course using a spell list might not be the best option since any turning would also count against what spells could cast.  I think that creating a magical boon that gives the turning ability is the best option.  Then you can just directly install the turning system into the class.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

In the soon-to-be-released FAQ, I will more explicit rules for making an EOM "cleric".  It will also be included in the accessory book.  You live and learn -- these sort of conversions need to be a lot clearer than I thought.


----------



## G.A. Donis (Dec 26, 2002)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *In the soon-to-be-released FAQ, I will more explicit rules for making an EOM "cleric".  It will also be included in the accessory book.  You live and learn -- these sort of conversions need to be a lot clearer than I thought. *




Nobody can think of every question that will arise from something like this .  I guess some of us want (or need) someone to hold our hands on these kinds of things . Overall I am very happy with the book and would be interested in any future books that expand upon what was layed out in EoM.


----------



## Outergod (Dec 27, 2002)

Don't worry about it Cyber.  We know you'll live up to the FAQ and the revised version.   You've created an awsome book and there's no way you could have thought of everything.  Just keep on updatin'!!


----------

